# String sortieren



## celloman (14. Dezember 2007)

Moin

Habe ein String in dem Einige Wörter forkommen.

Kann ich Diese Wörter sortieren damit sie immer die selbe struktur haben.


MFG


----------



## zerix (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

was meinst du mit selbe Struktur?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Stigma (14. Dezember 2007)

Möchtest du etwas sortieren, dann benötigst du einen Sortieralgorithmus

Was ein Sortierverfahren ist.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sortierverfahren

Einige Sortieralgorithmen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Sortieralgorithmus

Du musst dich mit den unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften der Sorts auseinandersetzen. Brauchs du ein stabiles oder instabiles Sortierverfahren oder muss es schnell sein oder sicher usw… .
Jedes Verfahren hat einen eigenen Charakter mit eigenen Eigenschaften und einem bestimmten Vorgehen.

Ich persönlich arbeite mit dem Heapsort verfahren.

MfG
P.C.


----------



## celloman (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zerix


In einem String habe ich Informationen enthalten , die möchte ich jedesmal in der selben Reihenfolge sortiert haben.

mein Code:



```
import java.io.IOException;


public class trim {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
		
		
		
		String s1="Transform {\nrotation 0 1 2\ntranslation 2 2 3\nchildren";
		     
		String[] results = s1.split("\n");
		for (int i = 0; i < results.length; i++)
		{
		    System.out.println(results[i]);
		}
		
		
		
		
		
		
		
	}
	
	
	
}
```


ich habe die information nach \n gesplittet.

jetzt möchte ich Sie so sortiert haben;

Vorher:

children
Transform {
rotation 0 1 2
translation 2 2 3





Nacher:

Transform {
rotation 0 1 2
translation 2 2 3
children


----------



## zerix (14. Dezember 2007)

Naja, dann wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als jeden String nach aufzuteilen(split("\n")) und zu schauen was in dem String steht und einen neuen String zusammen zu setzen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## celloman (14. Dezember 2007)

kannst du mich dabei bischen unterstützen Bitte

MFG


----------



## zerix (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mal, dass du das alleine hinbekommst. 

Du weißt ja was in den Zeilen stehen kann. Dann musst du halt nur schauen, ob die zeile mit diesem String beginnt. Das kannst du ja durch if-Anweisungen tun.

Zum Zusammenbauen des neuen Strings benutz dann nen StringBuilder. 

Versuch es selbst und wenn du Probleme hast, dann kannst du dich wieder melden. Ich denke auch mal, dass du dich nicht vor Montag melden musst, wenn du selbst versuchst es zu lösen.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## celloman (14. Dezember 2007)

ok Danke bis dann.


----------



## celloman (17. Dezember 2007)

hy , zerix

mit dem Sortieren habe ich es hinbekommen, aber ich habe da noch ein Problem.

In der Datei habe ich bestimmte Zeilen als Blöcke definiert, immer wenn das Word member und Inline auftaucht, Ist ein Block. diese Blöcke kann ich nicht sortieren das geht nicht.

einzelne Strings kann ich sortieren.


----------

